# Band attachment...



## alaskalefty (Jul 21, 2014)

I've been perusing many threads and I am still trying to figure out how to attach bands (either round or flat) to the forks. I see a lot if different ways but no instructions or even pictures in all the different methods. Since I'm new at this I have been experimenting a bit, but am having a lot of band slippage. I am using a pre-made Marksman band until my flat band material gets here. Any suggestions?


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Most use a thin strip of latex or similar material wrapped tightly around the fork where the bands are attached. No slippage.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Check the videos here for a better explanation. let us know if you have questions after viewing.

http://www.simple-shot.com/pages/tutorials-diy


----------



## alaskalefty (Jul 21, 2014)

Btoon84 said:


> Check the videos here for a better explanation. let us know if you have questions after viewing.
> 
> http://www.simple-shot.com/pages/tutorials-diy


This looks like what I need, thanks!


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep wrap and tuck is the best method


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

I saw a "Bill Hayes" tying video not long ago. I think on his youtube channel.
Good Luck and Welcome to SSF, Mike


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

The "wrap & tuck method using 4-5 mm wide strips of the same rubber used to make the flat bands works best. Here is how I do it:

I place one side of the leather pouch in a vise, tighten the vise, then loop the final 15 mm of the narrower tapered end of the flat bands through the pouch hole, press the looped section of the flat bands together with the bands using the thumb and index finger, and keep it under elastic tension while wrapping the thin attachment strip around the looped section, pulling the thin strip tightly as well until I have wrapped it around 8-10 times.

I then place the final wrap over the thumb nail holding the flat bands, and and get hold of the end of the thin strip with the free hand to pass it under the final wrap on the thumb nail. I then proceed in the same way for the other side of the pouch.

Maintaining tension on the looped band endings in the pouch holes and the attachment strips is essential. This also applies when attaching bands to the slingshot forks. The natural tendency of tensed rubber to contract is what ensures that everything is really tight.

I have never had problems with slippage, and personally found this video very instructional:






All the best.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Good stuff guys. For all that make how to videos ... you are awesome.


----------

